# Odd inaccuracy on tax summary



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I looked at my information today and Uber has alnoal 2k more miles for me than I deovd. Should I use their number or the correct one?

I assume this is because I turned the desridestin folfil on deovidrto and from work but never inxlude those miles if I don't get a request


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Anytime your app is open and you are trying to accept rides wether you get any or not all those miles you drove count. Uber is including for once all miles while online but not on a trip. Lyft used to do this but now lyft only shows miles while on the way to a pickup and the actual drive so it seems the companies both took each others strategies. Bottom line is uber is showing you more miles cuz you technically drove those miles while online which count towards taxes so Id use Ubers mileage they give you since they have documented proof of those miles. I myself usually have more miles than what Uber shows or lyft typically cuz of them either not showing miles while just online or only counting on trip miles but in fact all miles count when you are driving for profit.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've always had way more miles than they show me until this year. Mostly because I turn the app off when I end up needing to deadheade from a long trip and at the end of the night going home


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

ginseng41 you always count all miles when driving, if you even sneak in some personal things to do for errands and etc then they count since you are online. heck you could even decline some rides saying they were going to be profitable rides as the reason for the decline


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

If I was going to do that, I'd just turn on the app when I drove everywhere and ignore all the requests. It would save me thousands in taxes but be totally illegal. Now if I stop for a soda, I'm not concerned because that's insignificant but this is a huge amount


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

yes true, technically it is legal if you are online and even have the destination filter on. Im not saying its morally right to do but saying you could do it. All you need to do is just log at the end of the day how many miles you drove and thats it. The good thing with uber tracking dead miles is now they have a electronic record for you for proof as well. sucks that lyft doesnt track dead miles anymore, especially while having both apps online you could count double miles but now im just thinking outside the box.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't drive Lyft so I'm not worried about that. I think I'll use their number this year and be better about the destination filter at the end of the night instead of just logging off. Now I wonder if it's logging the 5 miles I run a day with the app on too. Being paid to exercise would make it way more tolerable


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

according to uber its when you are online... so not just having the app open but online


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah but I do count some miles when I'm not online like when I go home at night and when I do mystery shops (I also claim this invomi so it's legit). I will have to figure out how to do this more effectively with their new change in record keeping


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I looked at my information today and Uber has alnoal 2k more miles for me than I deovd. Should I use their number or the correct one?
> 
> I assume this is because I turned the desridestin folfil on deovidrto and from work but never inxlude those miles if I don't get a request


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !



ginseng41 said:


> If I was going to do that, I'd just turn on the app when I drove everywhere and ignore all the requests. It would save me thousands in taxes but be totally illegal. Now if I stop for a soda, I'm not concerned because that's insignificant but this is a huge amount


Please be accurate.
Free college and safe spaces are Depending on your accuracy !


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I looked at my information today and Uber has alnoal 2k more miles for me than I deovd. Should I use their number or the correct one?
> 
> I assume this is because I turned the desridestin folfil on deovidrto and from work but never inxlude those miles if I don't get a request


Use Uber's.


----------

